# Annotation in Javascript and Typescript



## Aartiyadav (17. Aug 2022)

Hello All, I want to know who needs annotation between javascript and typescript. I am working on Random Quote Generator Javascript Project and Some parts require typescript functionality. According to this reference, JavaScript does not require annotation but not an idea about typescript. Can anyone know about them? Or give me any example of annotation in typescript.


----------



## KonradN (17. Aug 2022)

First of all: This is a german forum. If you are not a german speaker, then you should look for an english speaking Forum or just ask at stackoverflow.

If you mean type annotations: https://www.tutorialsteacher.com/typescript/type-annotation

Or maybe "Annotation" means something like @sealed - which is called Decorators in TypeScript:





						Documentation - Decorators
					

TypeScript Decorators overview




					www.typescriptlang.org


----------

